# beer can upcycles



## dbales (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey guys I'm new to this forum. I found it looking around on WoodworkingTalk.com. I'm very big on DIY and will be buying my own home soon, so tons of stuff to post up on here.

Here's a little DIY project I've started working on to keep busy and to not open up the bigger projects I've got planned until we're done moving. Recently acquiring a taste for beer and looking at my recycle bin got me thinking. How can I re-use beer cans and make something cool? Google Image Search gave me a few ideas, but this is what I've come up with so far. The designs started simple and are evolving into more complex designs. The only real cost I have in these is the price of the beer itself. All the wood is reclaimed. The top uses stained pallet wood, the middle is leftover MDF, and the two bottom ones are cutout from a plywood shelf that I took down at work.

Hope you guys like 'em. Currently I'm working on making a Dallas Cowboys star and a mirror, so check back from time to time to see what I've come up with.


----------



## Develin (Dec 21, 2012)

Now THAT is awesome!!!


----------



## memarybe (Mar 7, 2011)

Really creative !! Love them all!


----------



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

Cool!
And what a great excuse to drink more beer :thumbup:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you ever become a collector possibly you can find a Coors Light football similar to the one you have pictured. I have one I bought many years ago.


----------



## dbales (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys. They're definitely fun to make. Starting on some new ones that are getting more and more challenging. Already have my brother in law saving some cans to make him a few for his house.


----------



## Leprechaun (Dec 2, 2012)

dbales, out of curiosity, after how many cans do you experience the beginning of the creative flow?


----------



## dbales (Dec 21, 2012)

Leprechaun said:


> dbales, out of curiosity, after how many cans do you experience the beginning of the creative flow?


I don't have to have a few to become creative. I think about this kinda stuff all day long. I literally think all day, what is something I haven't seen/done that I can do today? 

Here's something I'm starting on. Going bigger and better. More on that later.


----------



## Develin (Dec 21, 2012)

Intruiged


----------



## Leprechaun (Dec 2, 2012)

dbales said:


> Here's something I'm starting on. Going bigger and better.


Wow! Love the way you 'radiused' the opening of the cut-out; and also the top (?) edge. 
And the waiting Yuengling is a very nice addition (hint?).

Can't wait to see your creations when you get into Guinness!

Cheers!
-Lep-


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

This may help!


----------



## Leprechaun (Dec 2, 2012)

Hardway said:


> This may help!


Now *that* is *clever*!


----------

